

Ask HN: How do you increase your productivity? - Haasy

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a premedical student soon to go off to medical school. I&#x27;m rather productive already, but not to the level at which some on these forums are. What do you recommend for increasing your overall productivity (whether the product is your own, someone else&#x27;s, or simply an idea you&#x27;ve had)<p>Thanks for your time!<p>(I&#x27;d like to primarily keep the discussion serious, if at all possible. I understand &quot;get off the internet&quot; is likely to increase my productivity, I truly do. But I&#x27;m genuinely curious about this question. I hope some of you can answer!)
======
amiadsoto
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/productivity](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/productivity)

